# Variable Speed Drillpress



## Johnwa (Sep 2, 2019)

I was looking for a sewing machine motor to use on a unimat lathe.  I finally found this little gem on Facebook marketplace.

It’s a home built drillpress and is variable speed.  There are a couple of interesting details.  First the spindle pulley is made out of wood.  The table is raised on a track and the rollers look to be old sewing thread spools.










It’s only a 90 watt motor so wouldn’t have been much of a drill, but it’s kind of cool.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 2, 2019)

Ingenuity the mother of all inventions. Neat stuff.

Bill


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 2, 2019)

What makes it variable speed?


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 2, 2019)

It has a foot peddle like a sewing machine, you can see it at the bottom of the first picture.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Sep 3, 2019)

You can’t take it apart... it’s a gem!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 3, 2019)

Looks like something out of that 1980's TV Show - _The Woodwright's Shop. _Beautiful.


----------

